# Any good rice recipes?



## candyknitter (Apr 23, 2009)

I am trying to cut down on the amount of potatoes we eat and so i'm thinking about cooking rice more often but I don't really ever do anything other than plain boiled! Could you share some ideas for using rice as either a main or side dish please?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't have the recipe in front of me but you could Google "egg fried rice". 
Also adding a little basil and chopped pecans to rice is good.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

We eat Chops & Rice often. Brown boneless pork chops in a little oil, for each 4 chops quarter an onion into the pan, seed membrane & quarter a bell pepper into the pan, add a quart of fresh/canned/frozen tomatoes, pour about a cup of rice into the pan, cover tightly & let simmer 30-45 mins checking for enough liquid after 15 mins. Makes a nice one dish meal for busy days & travels well if you need to take food in to people.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

We just had what we called meat and gravy.

It's seasoned ground beef browned with onion and mushrooms with gravy, then served over rice.

Another ground beef recipe is Dirty Rice. It's ground beef sauteed with chopped onions, bell peppers, carrots and peas. Season with Creole Seasoning. Add one cup uncooked rice. Add 2 cups water and beef bouillon or broth. Simmer 30 mins until rice is done.

We also like Pineapple Chicken over basmati rice. Chunks of chicken, seasoned and sauteed in butter until brown. Add sliced onion, bell pepper, garlic, ginger. Add a can of pineapple chunks with liquid, a little soy sauce, rice wine vinegar, and thicken with some corn starch.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

In a large skillet, brown some chicken, remove, add minced garlic, a pinch of red pepper flakes, grated fresh ginger, diced onion, saute, add a couple tablespoons curry powder, salt, pepper, then add rice and appropriate amount of liquid -- I use chicken broth -- add browned chicken, cover and simmer till rice is done, adding cut up cauliflower about 10 minutes from end of cooking time.

I do something similar with canned cream of mushroom soup: brown some chicken, remove, add minced garlic, a pinch of red pepper flakes, diced onion, chopped mushrooms, salt, pepper, then add rice and appropriate amount of liquid -- I use chicken broth -- and a can of cream of mushroom soup, add browned chicken, cover and simmer till rice is done.

Once you get used to it, you can come up with a lot of ideas for a one skillet chicken (or any other kid of meat) and rice dish.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

cabbage rolls or casserole. any thing with gravy. broccoli cheese rice with chicken. red bean and rice with sausage. I like to bake wild rice mix with tilapia on top. 

sorry I don't really have recipes I mostly just wing it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

I use a lot of rice (mostly shortgrain brown). Below are some of the many ways to fix it. Sorry, no recipes. I always just make it up as I go along.

As side dishes:

Rice with gravy (different kinds of gravy for variety).
Beans and rice
Cajun rice
Spanish rice
Fried rice
Chicken-flavored rice (cook in chicken or turkey broth instead of water, add chicken seasoning and onion powder).

As part of main dish:

Bean and rice burritos
Chicken and rice burritos
Add to soup or stew
Chinese stir-fry
One pot casserole (add cheesy or creamy sauce, vegetables, and meat).


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

This is a favorite, but it does have a lot of butter. 

Birmingham Rice

1/2 cup butter 
1/2 cup onion diced
1/2 cup mushrooms
1 cup uncooked rice
1 tsp oregano
2 cups beef stock

Melt butter in skillet, add onions and cook until translucent. Add mushrooms, rice and oregano. Saute for 20 minutes on low, do not brown rice. Place in oven proof casserole with beef stock. Back at 400 for 1 hour.


----------



## Saffy (May 18, 2007)

We also love rice, I plain boil rice, or add beef or chicken bolluion when cooking. It kind of makes it taste like rice a roni! I love to serve plain with chili, or a beef type stew over it also. Than there is cabbage rolls made with rice, hamburg and tomatoe sauce. And also Fried rice


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Most of the time I brown it with butter or olive oil, and then cook it the regular way. 

For each cup of white rice I use two cups of water, and a smidge of lemon juice if you have it (to keep it fluffy). When it comes to a boil, reduce heat to simmer, and cook 15 minutes.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Boil the rice with a hunk of precooked bacon or ham hock, add tomatoes after rice has boiled, season to taste. Thats how I make spanish rice.

My grannies shroon rice recipe.
Mushroom fried rice
Mushroom fried rice ingredients:
1. Basmathi rice â 1 cup (cooked)
2. Button mushrooms - 1 pack
3. Spring onion â 1 bunch
4. Carrot â 1
5. Beans â 10
6. Green peas â Â¼ cup (cooked)
7. Chilli sauce â 1 tsp
8. Soya sauce - 1tsp
9. Ghee/butter â 2 tbsp
10. Cloves â 2
11. Cardamom â 1
12. Cinnamon â 1 inch stick 
13. Salt â to taste



Fried rice preparation:
Peel and finely chop the carrots, beans and slice the button mushrooms.

Dry roast cinnamon, cardamom, cloves and powder it. 

Take a pan and heat with ghee or butter.

Add chopped carrot, beans ans mushrooms.

SautÃ© till the vegetables become tender.

Then add cooked peas and salt. 

Combine well and sautÃ© for a min.

Add chilli sauce, soya sauce and ground powder and combine well and sautÃ© for few seconds.

Now add the cooked rice and combine gently.

Finally garnish with chopped spring onions and serve hot with chicken fry or your favourite side dish.

Culaflower can take the place of pototes too.


 Al


----------



## candyknitter (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow these are all great ideas! Thanks for them - i'm feeling hungry now just reading them!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

RICE PUDDING, CURRY OVER RICE, ground beef stroganoff over rice instead of noodles, chicken n rice casserole. chicken rice soup,

porcupine meatballs, meatloafw/ leftover rice instead of oatmeal or breadcrumbs,

fried rice, rice instead of oatmeal as a breakfast


----------



## Tbird79 (Aug 6, 2009)

We are so much in the habit of eating brown rice, white rice just seems so flavorless.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Tbird79 said:


> We are so much in the habit of eating brown rice, white rice just seems so flavorless.


Same here. Plus the short grain brown is so tender and moist, that white rice seems kind of dry.

And of course the brown has such a nice flavor; white rice has no flavor at all.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Love short grain brown rice also. One of the ways I like to cook it is bake in the oven with chicken broth, chopped celery and onions, chopped apple, a small handful of dried raisins or currents or other dried fruit, chopped parsley, pinch of cinnamon, grind of pepper, a bit of real salt. If one wants, a main dish can be made by adding chopped chicken or whatever.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I really like spinich. If Ya'll think white rice has no flavor then you are not useing the right seasonings.

Spinach and Rice Casserole.

2 teaspoons olive oil 
3 medium carrots, chopped (1 1/2 cups) 
2/3 cup chopped celery 
1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup) 
1 clove garlic, finely chopped 
1 3/4 cups water 
1 can (10 3/4 oz) condensed 98% fat-free cream of mushroom soup 
2 boxes (9 oz each) Green GiantÂ® frozen chopped spinach, thawed, drained 
1 1/2 cups uncooked instant brown rice 
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1 cup diced cooked ham 
3/4 cup shredded reduced-fat Cheddar cheese (3 oz) 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese 

1. Heat oven to 350Â°F. Spray 13x9-inch (3-quart) glass baking dish with cooking spray. 
2. In 3-quart saucepan, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add carrots, celery, onion and garlic; cook 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add water and soup; heat to boiling. Add spinach, rice, Italian seasoning and pepper; return to boiling. Remove from heat; stir in ham, 1/4 cup of the Cheddar cheese and the Parmesan cheese. Spread in baking dish. Cover with foil. 
3. Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until bubbly. Sprinkle with remaining 1/2 cup Cheddar cheese. Let stand uncovered 5 minutes or until cheese is melted. 

Did Ya'll know the cost rose sharply just a few months ago. Seems there is becoming a rice shortage.

 Al


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> Boil the rice with a hunk of precooked bacon or ham hock, add tomatoes after rice has boiled, season to taste. Thats how I make spanish rice.
> 
> My grannies shroon rice recipe.
> Mushroom fried rice
> ...




What sort of bean and how much is 10?
The recipe sounds interesting


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Ham and Rice*

Ingredients:

1 Large Onion Chopped

1/2 Cup Butter Or Margarine

2 Cups Long Grain Wild Rice

1 Dash Of Salt

1 Dash Of Ground Black Pepper

1 Dash Of Ground Garlic [optional]

4 Cups Chicken Broth

1 Pound Cooked Cubed Ham

1 Cup Broccoli

1/2 Cup Sliced Carrots

1/4 Cup Parsley

Cooking Directions:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees, In a large skillet Saute the onions in the butter. Once golden brown add the rice and salt, Blend together well. In a separate dish bring the chicken stock to a boil and pour into the rice pan and stir. Add chicken broth and rice to a large baking dish, Add cubed ham and broccoli heads, Cover the baking pan and cook in the over for 25 minutes. Gently fluff rice with fork and mix well with butter. Top with Parsley leaves and serve hot.

 Al


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> If Ya'll think white rice has no flavor then you are not useing the right seasonings.


In which case you're tasting the seasonings, not the rice.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Basmati rice or Jasmine rice are quite flavourful. Don't even bother with other white rices. I also use brown basmati. Often I'll use a combination of 2 parts white and one part brown. Brown rice is so nutty and substantial and has lots of roughage.


----------



## rightathome (Feb 10, 2009)

I love to use short grain brown rice as a grain salad - easy to munch on for lunch, travels well, makes a nice side at dinner, and if you add some grilled meat it's a whole meal.

I soak the rice overnight with a splash of vinegar. To cook, drain and put into a pot of boiling water like you would with pasta. Cook til the grains are just tender then drain. If the grains burst open, you have cooked them too long and you'll have mushy rice.

For the grain salad, I dress the rice with a homemade balsamic dressing and toss in cherry tomatoes, minced fresh basil, chives, and just before serving I like to add some chopped avocado. You could take it in a southwest direction with black beans & corn, a little chipotle, cumin and mexican oregano.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

You seriously don't want my older sister's recipe for rice pilaf; she was married to an Armenian and they know how to abuse butter! I've watched her prepare it many times and eaten it far too often for my waistline but don't know her exact recipe; I doubt she does either.

I think she cooks a handful of broken cheap spaghetti (1/2 cup?) in 1 stick of butter on low heat until slightly browned then adds about 2 cups of rice (any white one will work except that Minute trash) and lets it "seal"/brown for a bit longer. She then adds some water (2 water to 1 rice ratio) along with a pinch of ground cardamom (secret ingredient) before covering and letting it simmer until done in about 20 minutes. She does check at about 10 minutes; if it's too dry, she adds some water.

Her pilaf will clog your arteries if eaten on a regular basis!

I make my version with about 1/2 c. orzo browned in about 3 T. of butter to which I then add about 2 c. rice which I allow to brown some more. When it looks good to me, I toss in a chicken bouillon cube, a pinch of cardamom and suitable water. Simmer, check and serve.

My version is _not to die_ for but it won't kill you...as fast...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"In which case you're tasting the seasonings, not the rice."*

Lots of stuff like that, Pasta is a biggie too. That is part of cooking adding seasonings to foods to add flavor.

Ever just throw chicken in a pot to cook with out seasonings? it taste rather bad IMO.

I really can not think of one person I know that doesn't have a rack full of different seasonings. I even make garlic flavored honey for my stir frys and other dishes.

 Al


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> *"In which case you're tasting the seasonings, not the rice."*
> 
> Lots of stuff like that, Pasta is a biggie too. That is part of cooking adding seasonings to foods to add flavor.
> 
> ...


Seasonings are intended to enhance the flavor that's already there. Not BE the flavor for tasteless foods.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Hada'ko 'San who kept my house in Tokyo and cooked, taught me how good rice can be, and that left over rice provides the basis for healthy "fast food". I've converted to Brown rice and like the flavor with almost anything that provides a little sauce, savory onions and healthy vegetables of any kind. Rice, fresh made or left over is near it's peak when coated with almost any sauce or gravy on the planet. The healthy habit from the orient that teaches that a small ratio of meat or seafood to fresh vegetables, coupled with a tasty sauce, served over rice equals a healthy, hearty meal is good...Glen


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Pork Fried Rice
2 large eggs
Salt and pepper, to taste
1 cup shredded Napa cabbage
1 cup roast pork, diced
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon oyster sauce
2 green onions, finely chopped
5 1/2 tablespoon vegetable oil for stir-frying, or as needed
4 cups cold cooked rice
Preparation:
Lightly beat the eggs with a small amount of salt and pepper to taste.

Preheat a wok or heavy frying pan over medium heat. Add 1 1/2 tablespoons of oil, swirling it around the pan or wok so that the entire surface is covered. Add the egg, rotating the pan so that the beaten egg covers all of the pan. Cook until firm, remove from the pan and cut into thin strips.

Heat 2 tablespoons oil in the pan on medium-high to high heat. When the oil is hot, add the shredded cabbage and the diced pork. Stir-fry briefly, seasoning with salt if desired. Remove from the pan. 

Heat 2 tablespoons oil in the pan over medium heat. When the oil is hot, add the rice. Fry the rice, stirring continually to separate the grains. Add the pork and the cabbage back into the pan with the fried rice. Stir in the soy sauce and oyster sauce. Stir in the green onion.

Remove the pork fried rice from the pan. 
Lay the cooked strips of egg on top and serve. 

Our family loves this type of rice..


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

We like Jasmine rice that has been cooked with cinnamon and dried fruit mixed in. Our favorite is cinnamon and dried cranberries. I just wing it so amounts are to taste. I usually serve it with pork or chicken and it is good the next day if any is left.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Easy Rice Pudding- Great for breakfast

9 C whole milk
1.5 C uncooked brown rice
1 C sugar
Vanilla to taste

Slowly bring milk and rice to boil, cover and reduce to gentle simmer for hours until thickened.

Add sugar and vanilla and stir.

Serve warm or cold.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

I've posted rice recipes we like in this section of our website:

http://www.millriverfarm.com/recipes.cfm?catname=Vegetables


----------

